

Clojure + NoSQL + functional JavaScript for HTML5 Apps - leibniz
http://www.slideshare.net/smartrevolution/using-clojure-nosql-databases-and-functionalstyle-javascript-to-write-gextgeneration-html5-apps

======
mark_l_watson
Nice architecture!

The point is that Google AppEngine datastore, Clojure, and Javascript all work
very well with key/value data so exploit that to drop the use of frameworks.

